# Moma Got A Swingset!



## Uglydog (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, she mentioned she'd like a swing like she had when she was a little kid.
Somewhere she could perch and read a book.
She wasn't very specific....

I've also include how I stood her up (stood the swing set up, not moma). The neighbors Kubota got her to a supposed 72". The rest was all trigonometry. Yeah, I'm the guy who struggles with math.
If you look carefully you'll see a hole where I changed the angles so as to improve my leverage.
For those of us who struggle with math, I recommend, if we can fit in a Trig class at the local community  college/tech school, then you can make moma happy by erecting a swing set.

The used commercial beam, trolley, and hoist are all rated at 2ton. While I weld ok, I hired a commercial welder to build the legs, as it is potentially up to 2ton overhead.

I won't pretend that standing this up was best practice. However, at no time did I feel I was endangering myself, equipment or structures.








Daryl
MN


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jul 24, 2015)

Well is sure looks comfy.

That block and tackle needs to go though, your wife looks not very big to me


----------



## roadie33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good thing your wife is very understanding. 
Mine would have taken a baseball bat to me for even suggesting that I had to build it that strong for her just to relax in.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Jul 24, 2015)

The swing set is a second use/purpose guys, I'd love to have something like that out side my door for lifting engines or anything else


----------



## brino (Jul 24, 2015)

Daryl,

Your new lift looks extremely useful!

I've done the opposite......
I brought home my power hacksaw in the pick-up, but had no way to lift it out. I realized that the play structure with swing set that I had made for the kids would work. It's made of cedar trees cut on the property all set 4' in the ground. The beam for the swing is another big cedar. I attached the little snowmobile trailer onto the truck, drove under the swing set lifted the saw, drove forward and placed in on the low ski doo trailer. From there I could pull it around to the shop and tilt it slowly for a controlled slide onto the concrete.

-brino


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah Daryl, I bet you have to get permission to use HER swing set!!!.

Hey, that looks like my dad's old welding table.  How did it all the way up there?  Just kidding..


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 26, 2015)

Welding table came from Murfeesboro TN.  bcall invited my wife and I down for breakfast at Cracker Barrel and a day at Clark Metal. Picked up a Cincy Toolmaster and two tables. Was a great trip! Great trip my wife, thanks to bcall!

Daryl
MN


----------

